# Bailey Yard Takes Direct Hit from Tornado



## Thunder Road (Mar 18, 2012)

Ok so I know this doesn't implicate Amtrak at all since the CZ cuts south of North Platte, but I figured the railfanning community might still be interested.

Happened just about 30 minutes ago. Reports so far say decent amount of damage and multiple emergency vehicles headed for the yard.

Mods feel free to move if this doesn't belong in Amtrak discussion.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Mar 19, 2012)

I think the topic does belong elsewhere, but here's a late item from the North Platte Bulletin:

Twister wrecks houses, overturns rail cars

Team Whooz enjoyed viewing Bailey Yard from the Golden Spike Tower during the Ragin' Rails Raid last summer.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 19, 2012)

I've moved this thread to a more appropriate location.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Mar 20, 2012)

A brief excerpt from the 3-19-12 Trains News Wire...

"Union Pacific spokesman Mark Davis told Trains NewsWire that 31 cars were derailed by the storm in various parts of the yard, and that two-dozen vehicles were damaged. One employee was hit by flying debris and was treated and released at a local hospital.

"The storm struck at approximately 9:20 p.m. After the tornadoes passed, the yard was closed to inspect for damage. At 12:45 a.m. today the yard was reopened for run-through train traffic. At 1 a.m. the westbound bowl and receiving yard was reopened after removal of downed power lines. As of 7:30 a.m., the eastbound bowl and receiving yard were still closed with inspections continuing."


----------

